# NBA Live 05 Pacers Ratings



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster- 53

Jermaine O'Neal- 84

Ron Artest- 72

Reggie Miller- 64

Jamaal Tinsley- 63

Fred Jones- 56

Jonathan Bender- 61

Stephen Jackson- 63

Austin Chroshere- 58

Anthony Johnson- 51

Scot Pollard- 50

James Jones- 39:whofarted

David Harrison- 52

Eddie Gill- 46

For the in-depth ratings, click here 

Foster, Artest, and James Jones are the ones I most disagree with.

I'd probably give Foster around a 60, Artest an 80, and James Jones at least a 50.


----------



## RP McMurphy

I agree with all of that, and I also think Bender is too high, and so is David Harrison.

If you look at the Hawks ratings, you'll see that Al Harrington is only one point lower than Artest. :krazy:


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

Live is bad as far as recognizing defense. Last season they had teams like the Spurs and Pacers horribly underrated. And when you look at Ronny's stats and see that his defensive awareness is at 80, and his offensive awareness is only one point lower, you began to see why.

And even if they had his defensive ability in line with reality, he would still be underrated. Check Ben Wallace, the guy has 99 def awareness, the max. He has a 77 overall. You'd think that having a maxed out defensive awareness, near max blocking, and a very good steals would push him into the 80-s or so, but no dice.

Kind of frustrating because if I get Live (not decided between Live or ESPN yet), that's a few hours I'm going to kill just twiddling with numbers (and the interface last ytear was absolute shat to boot).


----------



## MillerTime

NBA Live is horrid IMO. I didn't like 2003 or 2004. I have heard from web sites who have seen the game so far that the game play isn't changed too much and i didn't like it at all last year. 

Eddie Gill is lower then David Harrison??

Some of those rankings are really dumb, however, i do agree with James Jones ranking, sorry Pacer Fan. hehe


----------



## MillerTime

And Stephan Jackson 1point less then Reggie Miller??????  

I donno about that one.....


----------



## MLKG

Live is really bad with ratings.

Ron Artest is a 71, Ben Wallace a 77, and yet somehow Rashard Lewis is 76. Jerry Stackhouse is rated higher than both Chauncey Billups and Rip Hamilton. Jason Richardson is like 79 or something insane. I think Michael Finley might be in the 80's. NBA Live is obsessed with guys that can dunk. Oh well, I always change the ratings anyway.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The ratings aren't final.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Jermaine O'Neal- 84


Guess which Mavericks 7'0 international Power Forward is 85


----------



## shazha

You guys shouldnt worry too much about overall ratings. Thats exactly what it is, OVERALL.

All-Around players will be rated really high. Someone like Artest is a great defender, but his handling, passing and shooting isnt superstar level. It doesnt mean hes a worse player, And i agree he should rate higher, but you have to understand. Hes not super fast, hes not super athletic, hes not a sharp shooter. But i do agree his defensive ability should drag his ratings up. 

Artest is a good star, in a great system. Someone like Lewis is a sharp shooter who is ultra athletic, this will scewer his ratings very much.


----------



## Zuca

For Brezec fans...

http://sports.ign.com/nba-live-2005/charlotte.html?fromint=1

Primoz Brezec - 32


----------



## DetBNyce

These ratings are terrible are pretty bad. Not so much the overalls but little things like the 3 pt shooting, field goals, etc. I fail to see how Tinsley has a higher 3pt rating than Chauncey or ow Rip has a lower FG rating than Lindsey Hunter. I see they gave Darko what he deserves and they have Dupree a little too high.

If any of you cared here's the Pistons' ratings:

Pistons NBA Live rankings

EDIT: I also just saw that Derrick Coleman has a 59 in speed and Ben Wallace has a 50. That's slightly ridiculous.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> For Brezec fans...
> 
> http://sports.ign.com/nba-live-2005/charlotte.html?fromint=1
> 
> Primoz Brezec - 32


A bit high if you ask me, but at least he's the worst player on the worst team.

The one rating that I understand the least is:

Darko Milicic - 51.

Milicic was the worst player last season.


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> A bit high if you ask me, but at least he's the worst player on the worst team.
> 
> The one rating that I understand the least is:
> 
> Darko Milicic - 51.
> 
> Milicic was the worst player last season.


I'll bet Darko's 2,000 rating in potential is the only thing that brings it up, jackass.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The ratings aren't final.


Actually, I think they might be. Steve at Operation Sports has the beta, and supposedly the rosters were completed on Aug 27th. This makes sense, as in previous years the rosters were complete a month before release. The game comes out next tuesday.

It's more likely that their ratings are terrible, because there is a precedent for this in their previous releases. 

Anyways, addressing MillerTime's comment about Live being horrible, I think it has had alot of problems but last season Sega dropped the ball so badly (on a number of things, like for example they removed all the play sets from the game except for four basic plays, seemingly at the request of the jackass who reviewed NBA 2k3 at IGN) that Live was pretty damn good by comparison last season.

For me, I still liked the Sega series' earlier efforts, and I think that even if EA fixes some of the absurdities from last years Live (like no offensive rebounds or mid-range jumpers by the CPU), if Sega can regain form they have a good chance of making the best game this season. But.. if Sega doesn't fix the steps they took backwards last season, or if they create new problems in the process of fixing all that stuff, then I'll probably fall back on Live because it was a pretty decent basketball sim beneath the problems they appear to be fixing this season.


----------



## rock747

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Jeff Foster- 53
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal- 84
> 
> Ron Artest- 72??????
> 
> Reggie Miller- 64
> 
> Jamaal Tinsley- 63
> 
> Fred Jones- 56
> 
> Jonathan Bender- 61
> 
> Stephen Jackson- 63
> 
> Austin Chroshere- 58
> 
> Anthony Johnson- 51
> 
> Scot Pollard- 50
> 
> James Jones- 39:whofarted
> 
> David Harrison- 52
> 
> Eddie Gill- 46
> 
> For the in-depth ratings, click here
> 
> Foster, Artest, and James Jones are the ones I most disagree with.
> 
> I'd probably give Foster around a 60, Artest an 80, and James Jones at least a 50.



isnt Artests about the same as last years?? I thought he imrpoved this year, and thought he would have a rating in the 80's.


I also predicted O'neals to be high 80's since he was third in the MVP voting.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> You guys shouldnt worry too much about overall ratings. Thats exactly what it is, OVERALL.
> 
> All-Around players will be rated really high. Someone like Artest is a great defender, but his handling, passing and shooting isnt superstar level.


He's not on a superstar level of handling, passing, or shooting, but it seemed to me that he ran the offense more than Jamaal Tinsley did, and did quite well, also.




> A bit high if you ask me, but at least he's the worst player on the worst team.
> 
> The one rating that I understand the least is:
> 
> Darko Milicic - 51.
> 
> Milicic was the worst player last season.


I think I'd give Brezec, oh say, maybe, at the most, a 12. Darko, I'd give an 18. In my opinion, potential should not actually be part of a person's rating, just occuring during franchise mode.


----------



## MLKG

How about this: Ben Wallace strength 69, Derrick Coleman 85, Juwan Howard 81, Luke Walton 74. Luke Walton is stronger than Ben Wallace? Are you pooping on my face?

And I love how Jerry Stackhouse is rated higher than Rip Hamilton and Michael Finley is 81! overall.

Oh well. This is nothing new for NBA live. Their ratings are consistantly terrible every year. Honestly, I don't think they even update most of the NBA from year to year. It's still my favorite game, but it just means I have to spend a lot of time every year correcting their horrible inaccuracies.


----------



## phillymickfan

Ben Wallace deserves to be a 69.


----------



## MillerTime

Just courious, what type of setting do you guys play on NBA Live? I played 6 minute quarters. In 2003, i played at a freinds house and scores would be like 125-120 or something high like that and unrealistic. In Live 2004, i bought the game but thought the defense was way too good, like a wall, and scores were like 50-45 or something small like that. Anyone know about the Gameplay of NBA Live 2005? And what type of setting do you play with to get realistic scores and such.....

Btw, i donno if you guys heard or not, but NBA Live has annouced it will be $39.99 instead of $49.99. I guess they can't compete with ESPN 2K5 and wanted to make it cheaper.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

> Just courious, what type of setting do you guys play on NBA Live? I played 6 minute quarters. In 2003, i played at a freinds house and scores would be like 125-120 or something high like that and unrealistic. In Live 2004, i bought the game but thought the defense was way too good, like a wall, and scores were like 50-45 or something small like that. Anyone know about the Gameplay of NBA Live 2005? And what type of setting do you play with to get realistic scores and such.....
> 
> Btw, i donno if you guys heard or not, but NBA Live has annouced it will be $39.99 instead of $49.99. I guess they can't compete with ESPN 2K5 and wanted to make it cheaper.


Well, if I wanted realistic scores I'd dig up the slider settings that Pared has posted at operationsports.com's forums, and set the minutes to 10. But usually I didn't want to play that long, and generally wanted the game speed notched up a little bit more than his sliders set it.

If you want some non-fluffy impressions and videos of the game, they have the Beta at operationsports.com

To me it looks good, kind of like a little bit more polished versions of last yers -- that said, I want something more, and will wait and see how Sega turns out before buying either.

Especially since Sega is $19.99 ..


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll bet Darko's 2,000 rating in potential is the only thing that brings it up, jackass.


Fiesty are we? You really don't think that Darko was of, if not the, worst player last season?


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>phillymickfan</b>!
> Ben Wallace deserves to be a 69.


For strength? I'd have to disagree with you on this one.


----------



## Grangerx33

all thsoe r horrible jo-84 he should ba 98 artest 90- i dont have the game is weveryone rated that bad thoyugh?


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Fiesty are we? You really don't think that Darko was of, if not the, worst player last season?


Puh-lease.

I am just giving you what you want. You come here posting **** about Darko hoping we'll come in here to respond. If Darko was on any other team, not only would you not care how he did in his rookie season at age 19, but it's quite possible you'd be posting about how great of a future he has in this league.

But maybe not, since Darko was only picked because he's 7'2, and because of European hype.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>big pacer 20</b>!
> all thsoe r horrible jo-84 he should ba 98 artest 90- i dont have the game is weveryone rated that bad thoyugh?


The game's not out yet, but here are some examples:

Tim Duncan- 89
Paul Pierce- 89
Shawn Marion- 83
Kevin Garnett- 97


----------



## Tersk

Thats horrible bias if you think JO is should be 98 and Artest should be 90. JO should be about 85 (same as Dirk) and Artest should be about 81


----------



## MillerTime

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, if I wanted realistic scores I'd dig up the slider settings that Pared has posted at operationsports.com's forums, and set the minutes to 10. But usually I didn't want to play that long, and generally wanted the game speed notched up a little bit more than his sliders set it.
> 
> If you want some non-fluffy impressions and videos of the game, they have the Beta at operationsports.com
> 
> To me it looks good, kind of like a little bit more polished versions of last yers -- that said, I want something more, and will wait and see how Sega turns out before buying either.
> 
> Especially since Sega is $19.99 ..


Thanks for the tip. I really appriciate it... my freind told me to play 12 min quarters in NBA Live 2004 to get realistic scores and that was dumb, one game would take over an hour could you imagine how long my season would be??? haha and i agree i will rent both games and compare them before buying.


----------



## MillerTime

man o man....... R-Star, PacersguyUSA and Big Pacer 20 are all baaaaack !!

Looks like the whole crew is returning..... glad to see last off-season we lost few people good to see this isn't the case this year, all we need now is jeramanic fan and tic and we'll be all set !! and ermer and few others too  

this is gonna be a good season i can feel it boys.


----------



## MLKG

I think Tic changed his name, I don't remember to what though.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I think Tic changed his name, I don't remember to what though.


Tactics


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> Puh-lease.
> 
> I am just giving you what you want. You come here posting **** about Darko hoping we'll come in here to respond.



Or...I'm just stating my opinion on a message board, but I suppose you know best.




> If Darko was on any other team, not only would you not care how he did in his rookie season at age 19, but it's quite possible you'd be posting about how great of a future he has in this league.


Why does the team he's on matter? Now that the Pistons have gotten rid of Okur, there is only one player on the team that I really don't like (Chauncey Billups), and that is far outweighed by how much I like Ben Wallace and Rip Hamilton.




> Darko was only picked because he's 7'2, and because of European hype.


True, I agree with that.


----------



## MLKG

I was looking at the all 90's team ratings and Reggie has a 91 dunking rating. :laugh: 

That's like 4 less than Clyde Drexler.


----------



## Tersk

Reggie the beast :laugh:. Are his 3's like 99


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I was looking at the all 90's team ratings and Reggie has a 91 dunking rating. :laugh:
> 
> That's like 4 less than Clyde Drexler.


Great! Now I can do 360's and Between-the-legs over Ben Wallace with Reggie Miller! That's so incredibly realistic!:laugh:


----------



## MillerTime

I just bought NBA Live. Hopefully i didn't make a mistake. Eff ESPN.......


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I was looking at the all 90's team ratings and Reggie has a 91 dunking rating. :laugh:
> 
> That's like 4 less than Clyde Drexler.


Is Isiah highly underrrated as usual?


----------



## MillerTime

I just played my first two games. I need some help, am i playing with wrong spects or do i just suck ?

First game i played i scored 4pts in the first quarter (as Dallas) and 2nd game i played i was losing 16-6 after the 1st quarter with SJax scoring 4pts...... wow i cant score !!! WTF what kind of spects do you guys use in dynasty mode ??


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> I just played my first two games. I need some help, am i playing with wrong spects or do i just suck ?
> 
> First game i played i scored 4pts in the first quarter (as Dallas) and 2nd game i played i was losing 16-6 after the 1st quarter with SJax scoring 4pts...... wow i cant score !!! WTF what kind of spects do you guys use in dynasty mode ??


Well, I don't have Live 05, but, in Live 04, I hated playing the computer. Might I suggest only playing your friends?


----------



## JoeD

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Isiah highly underrrated as usual?


Last year was ridiculous...what was he, 81? :no:


----------



## MLKG

Isiah is 78 overall. I guess things could be worse- Kareem is 76 and Tom Chambers and Spud Webb made the all-90's team over John Stockton.

I wonder if they do overall differantly for the All-Decade teams because if you look at Isiah's numbers he's got a lot of high 80's and 90's. 94 speed and 96 quickness makes him the fast player in the game.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Isiah is 78 overall. I guess things could be worse- Kareem is 76 and Tom Chambers and Spud Webb made the all-90's team over John Stockton.
> 
> I wonder if they do overall differantly for the All-Decade teams because if you look at Isiah's numbers he's got a lot of high 80's and 90's. 94 speed and 96 quickness makes him the fast player in the game.


Spud Webb over Stockton?!?! Does Stockton all of a sudden have his name copyrighted or something? I'm cinvinced these guys don't watch basketball at all. Spud Webb wasnt even a great player.



> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> 
> 
> Last year was ridiculous...what was he, 81? :no:


I can't remember, but every year they have him underrated as hell.


----------



## MillerTime

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I don't have Live 05, but, in Live 04, I hated playing the computer. Might I suggest only playing your friends?


Paying $39.99 just to play freinds........ lol i might as well had tried out ESPN 2K5.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Great! Now I can do 360's and Between-the-legs over Ben Wallace with Reggie Miller! That's so incredibly realistic!:laugh:


That would be so satisfying.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Spud Webb over Stockton?!?! Does Stockton all of a sudden have his name copyrighted or something? I'm cinvinced these guys don't watch basketball at all. Spud Webb wasnt even a great player.


Thank the new dunk contest mode for that. He's in there for novelty.

Speaking of which, it seems like far too much of the game revolves around the dunk contest, if you look at the dunk stats for a lot of players, it seems like a ton of guys are rated 79, specifically for the purpose of keeping them out of the dunk contest, and some guys are rated 80 for the specific purpose of getting them in.


----------



## MillerTime

Stephan Jackson is sick in the game. I was playing Detriot (granded it was on starter) and i won like 85-80 in 8 minute quarters. Jackson scored 30 points. He was like 4-6 from 3-point range. 

Foster is pretty good in the game too but is it me or does Artest suck on the offensive end? He is the man on defense, but i couldn't buy a basket with him on offense. 

Just thought i'd share that.....


----------

